# Abstandsmessung an Profibus



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kennt hier jemand einen Berührungslosen-Sensor für Abstandsmessung den ich Profibus anschließen kann und somit mir das Meßergebnis direkt liefert.
Tastweite sollte 0..350mm sein, Auflössung so ca. 0,1mm.

gruß helmut


----------



## knausnice (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
verstehe leider nicht genau was du suchst. Einen Behrüngslosen Sensor zum Anschließen ?????


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

er sucht einen Abstandssensor, der Profibus spricht 


MfG


----------



## Da_Basco (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Schau doch mal bei www.sick.de oder www.waycon.de

Die bieten sowas an, allerdings evtl. nicht für so kurze Distanzen...

Gruß

Da_Basco


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Kollegen,
noch ein paar Technische Details.
Ich möchte die breite von Holz messen
und damit einen Fräser positionieren.
Den Sensor möchte ich einfach an Profibus
hängen, wo ich das Maß direkt ohne Wandelung
einlesen kann.
Die meisten Sensoren haben ein Analoges
Signal an, das möchte ich aber nicht nutzen um 
einfach Wandlungsfehler auf meiner Seite zu vermeiden.

@knausnice
ja es kann Laser oder Ultraschall sein, wobei Ultraschall
einen Vorteil bei Staub hat.

@Sockelralf
du verstehst mich.... 

@Da_Basco
Sick möchte ich nicht so gerne, die sind
bei unseren Einkauf unten durch wegen Arroganz
des Vertreters
Zu Waycon, hast du deinen Link mal überprüft...?
Da steht das die ihren Betrieb eingestellt haben.[/FONT]


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
Waycon gibt es noch ... der Link von Da_Basco verweist allerdings nach weycon.de - wenn man das korrigiert, dann klappt es wieder ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Da_Basco (15 Mai 2009)

Danke, ich habs korrigiert. Seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,
habe heute einen Lichttaster von Sensor Part bekommen Typ: "FT50 RLA-220-S1L8" der zusätzlich zum Analogen Ausgang eine Serielle RS485 Schnittstelle. Hat ein Kollege bestellt, ich wollte eigendlich Profibus.

Jetzt kann ich in meine ET200s Station ein Serieles Schnittstellen-Modul installieren und mit den Sensor "sprechen".

Hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> habe heute einen Lichttaster von Sensor Part bekommen Typ: "FT50 RLA-220-S1L8" der zusätzlich zum Analogen Ausgang eine Serielle RS485 Schnittstelle. Hat ein Kollege bestellt, ich wollte eigendlich Profibus.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich in meine ET200s Station ein Serieles Schnittstellen-Modul installieren und mit den Sensor "sprechen".
> ...


 
Wir haben mal eine Leuze-Abstandssensor mit RS232-Schnittstelle und eine Beckhoff-RS232-Busklemme..... Eine Katastrophe... irgendwie war das ganze viel zu langsam für unseren Verschiebewagen... oder der Verschiebewagen war zu schnell


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
ich kann die Erfahrung von Axel nur bestätigen (liegt bei mir allerdings etwas länger zurück).
Ich kann deinen Wunsch wegen der Busschnittstelle verstehen (Ungenauigkeiten etc.). Wenn ich ziemlich genau messen möchte, dann verwende ich inkrementelle (taktile) Messsysteme. Aber ich denke, das hilft dir nicht weiter ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## knausnice (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
es gibt eine von Leuze, die braucht aber einen Reflektor.
Dafür hat sie Profibus.
Typ: AMS 200

Gruß knausnice


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2009)

knausnice schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> es gibt eine von Leuze, die braucht aber einen Reflektor.
> Dafür hat sie Profibus.
> Typ: AMS 200
> ...


 
Danke Knausnice,
ich habe mir das teil mal angeschaut, ist eigendlich nur für größer Entfernungen (ca. 40-200m) geeignet und hat deshalb nicht die gewünschte Auflössung.

gruß helmut


----------



## knausnice (18 Mai 2009)

Schade!!
Schau mal bei KEYENCE ob da was dabei ist. Glaube aber eher nicht.
Oder hier http://www.allsens.de/laser_techdat1.html#AB100

Gruß


----------



## Randolf2 (5 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt hier jemand einen Berührungslosen-Sensor für Abstandsmessung den ich Profibus anschließen kann und somit mir das Meßergebnis direkt liefert.
> Tastweite sollte 0..350mm sein, Auflössung so ca. 0,1mm.
> 
> gruß helmut



	 	  bei der  Firma WayCon Produktseite www.waycon.de/produkte.html gibt es wohl Laser, Seilzug und Maßstäbe mit Profibusausgang. Für den Messbereich von 350mm würde ich den Maßstab nehmen. Die Auflösung wäre dann 5µm. Bei S habe ich keinen Maßstab gefunden
gruß randolf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2009)

Ich habe unfangreiche Tests am Schreibtisch mit einen Lasertaster von 
der Fa SensorPart am schreibtisch durchgeführt. Dieser Lasertaster hat
eine RS485, damit habe ich den Taster an 1SI auf einer ET200s angeschlossen.
Beim messen konnte ich so ungefähr auf 0,5mm genau messen. In der 
Praxis an der Maschine sah es allerdings wieder ganz anders aus, mit einen
hellen holz wanderte mein Messergebnis um 4-5mm, wenn Schwarze
Punkt (z.b. Ast) wurden es sogar 7mm.
Hat jemand ähnliche erfahrunge gemacht oder sogar schon einen anderen
Taster erfolgreich an Holz getestet.

gruß helmut


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Beim messen konnte ich so ungefähr auf 0,5mm genau messen. In der
> Praxis an der Maschine sah es allerdings wieder ganz anders aus, mit einen
> hellen holz wanderte mein Messergebnis um 4-5mm, wenn Schwarze
> Punkt (z.b. Ast) wurden es sogar 7mm.
> ...



Ich beschäftige mich auch des öfteren mit Abstandssensoren.
Deine Erfahrungen decken sich mit meinen. Farbe und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit spielen bei den meisten Sensoren mit Triangulation eine erhebliche Rolle. Laufzeitsensoren sind hier deutlich besser. Aber für deinen Messbereich eher selten bzw. zu ungenau.
Mit Wenglor haben wir ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie es allerdings mit Holz aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem Ultraschall-Sensoren angesehen. Hier hat sich in den letzten Jahren auch so einiges getan. Wenn du mit im Vergleich zu optischen Sensoren großen Messpunkt zurechtkommst, dann wär das vielleicht auch eine Alternative.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2009)

hallo Dieter, ich werde das mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo Dieter, ich werde das mal ins Auge fassen.



Bei schnellen Bewegung oder starken Kontursprüngen ist Ultraschall auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## mitchih (9 Oktober 2009)

*Suche ebenfalls*

Hallo,

ich suche ebenfalls einen Sensor der mir Abstandswerte via Profibus übrmittelt.

Meßbereich ca. 200mm 

Auflösung: min. 0,1mm besser noch höher

Aufgabenstellung:

Der Sensor soll eine Klebstoffrauper erkennen, da Klebstoff und Oberfläche weiß sind scheidet ein Kamerasystem aus, bzw. wir haben bisher keins gefunden was bei dieser Konstellation sauber arbeitet.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Der Sensor soll eine Klebstoffrauper erkennen, da Klebstoff und Oberfläche weiß sind scheidet ein Kamerasystem aus, bzw. wir haben bisher keins gefunden was bei dieser Konstellation sauber arbeitet.



Wir haben es mit Abstandssensoren nicht hinbekommen. Zur Zeit überwachen wir die Drehzahl der Dosierpumpe mit einem Impulsgeber. Ist nicht besser oder schlechter als alles was wir mit Abstandsensoren probiert haben.
Falls es sich bei euch um einen Schmelzkleber handelt, dann könnt ihr evtl. IR-Thermosensoren probieren. Hat bei geraden Strecken gut funktioniert, aber halt nicht in Kurven.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## mitchih (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Info,

also es handelt sich um ein raumtemperiertes 1 K Material also geht Temp. Messung auch nicht. Problem ist halt, das wir von unten auftragen und die Raupe ggf. abfallen könnte. Das muss ich überwachen. Voulumensensoren sind vorhanden.

Stand gestern war noch ein graues material, daher hatte ich ein Kamerasystem im Visier, unser Mechaniker wollte es schon immer mit dem Laser machen, was ich aber eigentlich aufgrund der feinen Auflösung für ebenfalls fast unmöglich halte. 

Aber jetzt kommt das weiße Material, das geht halt nicht mit Kamera.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> also es handelt sich um ein raumtemperiertes 1 K Material also geht Temp. Messung auch nicht. Problem ist halt, das wir von unten auftragen und die Raupe ggf. abfallen könnte.



Das Abfallen könntest du evtl. mit einer messenden Gabellichtschranke erfassen ... Falls es die Mechanik der Anlage hergibt. Damit haben wir gute Erfahungen gemacht.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

